# Deactivation for taking my friends through uber??



## hemingway (Sep 15, 2017)

I started uber a week ago and took some of my friend for a ride. Good for them because they travel with me good for them and good for uber to get percetange. Today my account has been placed "on hold". Have you heard about this before? For how long will I be deactivated? Thank you in advance


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

was there a purpose to your "ride" with your friends?


----------



## hemingway (Sep 15, 2017)

To take them and of course to get more feedback but i did not now this is illegal as this is an income for uber too. This is my first week. Now im worried for how long they will suspend me. Thanks for the answer


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

hemingway said:


> I started uber a week ago and took some of my friend for a ride. Good for them because they travel with me good for them and good for uber to get percetange. Today my account has been placed "on hold". Have you heard about this before? For how long will I be deactivated? Thank you in advance


Off to a bad start. 
Uber app has access to your contacts.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Was it one ride or several rides? Was there referral codes involved?


----------



## hemingway (Sep 15, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Off to a bad start.
> Uber app has access to your contacts.
> 
> View attachment 159968


Are they going to reactivate me?


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

i would discourage any rides that you would normally do for free. example- family and friends


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

hemingway said:


> Are they going to reactivate me?


There is more to this story, fill us in.


----------



## hemingway (Sep 15, 2017)

True but if u take any friend is also illegal because offically we should pay tax for every trip. Are they going to reactive me? Warning or longer suspension? Thank you



wk1102 said:


> Was it one ride or several rides? Was there referral codes involved?


Few rides! Not but i invitated to the same friends just yesterday to join to uber. What is going to be the punishment?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

hemingway said:


> True but if u take any friend is also illegal because offically we should pay tax for every trip. Are they going to reactive me? Warning or longer suspension? Thank you


We have no idea, there is too much you're not telling us.

Did you get am email from uber? Whats it say? Are you being investigated for fraud?

Typically tjey let you sweat it out for a day or 2, then give you a warning and reactivate you

Im guessing he used referral codes for free rides and referral bonus with the same group or something dumb like that

They don't just deactivate for giving a friend a ride. There is more to his story.


----------



## hemingway (Sep 15, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> We have no idea, there is too much you're not telling us.
> 
> Did you get am email from uber? Whats it say? Are you being investigated for fraud?
> 
> Typically tjey let you sweat it out for a day or 2, then give you a warning and reactivate you


 I received a message today: 
Your account has been placed on hold.

To schedule a call please respond with a suitable time and we will have an Uber expert reach out to you.

It is advisable not to attend your local Greenlight Hub as they will be unable to resolve your issue.

I'll keep an eye out for your response"


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

hemingway said:


> Few rides!


Did those few rides help you reach an incentive?


----------



## hemingway (Sep 15, 2017)

Yes they score my 5 of course and some good badges.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

wow i don't even tell my friends i do rideshare lol. they will stop hanging out with me


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

two questions. how many rides have you done? and have you even done and actual legit drive yet?


----------



## hemingway (Sep 15, 2017)

I have done around 7 rides rides for friends last week (all in 3 days) i have done around 35 legit drive sofar plus around 7 for my friends. I have done the last fora friend 4 days ago.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

Questioning if you have the mindset and decision making capabilities to be successful in this business. Need to be able to think things through in an instant and make a good decision. So far, not so good.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

about 20% of your rides are fraudulent.

Nice knowing ya!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> about 20% of your rides are fraudulent.
> 
> Nice knowing ya!


I'm still saying there is more to it...

Just as he states +275 (bet 100 to win 275)
Referrals is -175. (175 to win 100)
Fake or improper.
Documents -155


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

I'd say driver to driver, getting free cheap 5's and badges to build your driver profile is a snake move. Better luck with lyft


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

hemingway said:


> To take them and of course to get more feedback but i did not now this is illegal as this is an income for uber too. This is my first week. Now im worried for how long they will suspend me. Thanks for the answer


Is it really income for Uber if they used the free ride referral code?

You had to know that you werent the first person to think of this and that Uber has become savy at detecting such fraud.

Hopefully just temporarily, and would avoid doing this again. If theyre your friends but youre too broke to take them around for free, just have them spot you gas money.


----------



## hemingway (Sep 15, 2017)

I did not used free ride with code just took friends a couple of times and they gave me good rating (on my first week 2 assholes scored me down over nightdrive)


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

assholes are part of the job. deal with it


----------



## Shane Walters (Aug 8, 2017)

If you really did this 7 times then no you won't be back. That said maybe you got lucky and they weren't able to connect all 7 of those rides as friend rides. You have to realize how shady this looks for Uber they assume you are manipulating the system. Like somebody else said you better hope nobody you or other used first time rider codes on this. If so you will NOT be back.


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

people will troll and play you around here.. ask all your question relate to that suspension to Uber and wait and stop trying to play smart with uber from now on.. easy.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

hemingway said:


> To take them and of course to get more feedback but i did not now this is illegal as this is an income for uber too. This is my first week. Now im worried for how long they will suspend me. Thanks for the answer


Seems like B.S. to me.
Its getting harder to say Anything good about Uber.
They need to change.



Cableguynoe said:


> Off to a bad start.
> Uber app has access to your contacts.
> 
> View attachment 159968


BIG BROTHER SPYWARE

Stassi Germany 2.0

Try Lyft


hemingway said:


> Are they going to reactivate me?





hemingway said:


> True but if u take any friend is also illegal because offically we should pay tax for every trip. Are they going to reactive me? Warning or longer suspension? Thank you
> Understand
> Uber is Inconsistent on EVERYTHING !
> 
> ...





flyntflossy10 said:


> assholes are part of the job. deal with it


Uber thrives on them


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Off to a bad start.
> Uber app has access to your contacts.
> 
> View attachment 159968


I need to turn those off. Isn't that an invasion of privacy? Especially contacts and photos?



NHDriver said:


> I need to turn those off. Isn't that an invasion of privacy? Especially contacts and photos?


I just checked my U/L app settings. They do not have access to my photos or contacts. I don't want them seeing all the nude pax pics  I wish!!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

NHDriver said:


> I need to turn those off. Isn't that an invasion of privacy? Especially contacts and photos?


They can call my contacts if they want. I sure as hell dont.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> They can call my contacts if they want. I sure as hell dont.


I have business contacts in my contacts lists. Hundreds of them actually and email addresses, coworkers, etc.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

NHDriver said:


> wow i don't even tell my friends i do rideshare lol. they will stop hanging out with me


I would find new friends then. Those friends are worthless.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Fraud alert!

They will reactivate your account since they wanted you to schedule a time to be lectured by a fuber "fraud expert".

They did the same 2 years ago when I canceled one of my trips (service animal). They called at 9.30pm & resolved it since I did not know pax had a service animal 

******Be PREPARED to explain!*********

Keep in mind that your boss is a shady ass algorithm.

Good luck!


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

I checked my driver app and passenger app on android and they are only using location.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

You guys are so funny....

I am ROFLMAO....

This is the same guy...

Who's mom kisses him on the cheek...

And his wife says where you been...

And he confesses to...

Every little thing he EVER did wrong....

Thinking...just maybe....and praying...

She'll buy something....

Rakos


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Ooooooh you're in trouble now!

Also, (other drivers not you right now) go to apps, then uber, then permissions, then disallow all permissions except location and camera. That's all uber needs for you to function as a driver.

Good luck. Hopefully you can persuade them it was a rookie mistake.


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Ooooooh you're in trouble now!
> 
> Also, (other drivers not you right now) go to apps, then uber, then permissions, then disallow all permissions except location and camera. That's all uber needs for you to function as a driver.
> 
> Good luck. Hopefully you can persuade them it was a rookie mistake.


Why would it need the camera? That is not required, only thing needed is location.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

BSki said:


> Why would it need the camera? That is not required, only thing needed is location.


Camera is required for random identity checks.
You can disable it and re-enable it for ID check then disable it again. But it really doesn't matter if they have camera permission.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

BSki said:


> Why would it need the camera? That is not required, only thing needed is location.


To show seat belt on, complete stop, easy reach for a one tap. How redic the ticket is. I will say one thing to you though, if you plan on doing RideShare without a dash cam and mic, you are asking for trouble. Just something to think about.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

NHDriver said:


> To show seat belt on, complete stop, easy reach for a one tap. How redic the ticket is. I will say one thing to you though, if you plan on doing RideShare without a dash cam and mic, you are asking for trouble. Just something to think about.


We were discussing the camera permission on your phone, but I agree dash cams are good though I personally don't have one.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

I did it with one friend on two occasions but I texted and asked the passengers if it was okay first, didn't have issues.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

If your friend(s) requested an Uber and you were the one who received the ping there is nothing wrong with taking friends for a ride. They pay the same as any other rider and Uber gets the exact same cut as they would get with any other rider. If you are doing something that does not involve getting a ping to pick up a rider then you are WAY outside the agreement between you and Uber.


----------



## MonkeyTOES (Oct 18, 2016)

I smell Trollololol


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

This is in Stories instead of Advice. 

Why do people ask these questions, as if we could know, especially with no details? Do these people go to the doctor and only say "what's wrong with me"?


----------



## br1anf (Mar 23, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> We have no idea, there is too much you're not telling us.
> 
> Did you get am email from uber? Whats it say? Are you being investigated for fraud?
> 
> ...


I signed up my wifey and nanny for Lyft accounts, plus some others, all back to back rides to get the bonuses and never had a problem. I don't have any listings in my phone contacts, so who knows. If they think you will make them money, they will likely turn your account back on


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

OP, Simply tell Uber that you are excited about driving Uber and your family and friends wanted you to be their driver on their next trips...EzPz

You were not aware this is an issue, and you will not do it again.

Uber Algorithm put your account on Hold...not a Human.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

NHDriver said:


> wow i don't even tell my friends i do rideshare lol. they will stop hanging out with me


My worst nightmare is accepting a ride request from someone I know.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

KellyC said:


> My worst nightmare is accepting a ride request from someone I know.


I don't get why this is such a bad thing to happen.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

KellyC said:


> My worst nightmare is accepting a ride request from someone I know.


Same here - happened once and it was embarrassing. I almost tried to hide my face and not say anything! I guess Trafficat is proud to be an underpaid Uber driver!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I think Uber driver is at least a respectable position. And anyone who is willing to take an Uber surely sees the value in the service.

Uber driver is more respectable in my opinion than those who want a hand-out without providing a service or make a living primarily by predating on those who make an honest living... not just criminals but also those who use the legal system to victimize people.

I admit it would be a bit embarrassing to pick up one of my college professors that recognized me or my peers who were university students at the same time I was, especially as they may now be embarked on a high powered career. But I guess I also don't really care that much what they think. I guess for me seeing them again would be amusing enough to outweigh the humiliation factor.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Curios on how this got resolved. Haven't heard from OP in awhile


----------



## jbk416 (May 27, 2017)

I think he was trolling.....Only time I thought of doing something of this nature was during ubers double tip day....I devised a plan to work the tips in my favor but didnt wanna run the risk of getting caught by having friends give me good tips and uber were doubling them that day.....I chickened out and decided not to do it


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I don't get why this is such a bad thing to happen.


There's nothing shameful about doing rideshare driving imo. But it would just be embarrassing for me. All of my friends are much more well off than I am (or probably will ever be). Perhaps I just need to hang out with more ppl who are even broker than I am. 

Plus I suspect many of them would start telling me how dangerous it is. I could get robbed, assaulted, etc. I just don't want to deal with it.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> I think Uber driver is at least a respectable position. *And anyone who is willing to take an Uber surely sees the value in the service.*
> 
> Uber driver is more respectable in my opinion than those who want a hand-out without providing a service or make a living primarily by predating on those who make an honest living... not just criminals but also those who use the legal system to victimize people.
> 
> I admit it would be a bit embarrassing to pick up one of my college professors that recognized me or my peers who were university students at the same time I was, especially as they may now be embarked on a high powered career. But I guess I also don't really care that much what they think. I guess for me seeing them again would be amusing enough to outweigh the humiliation factor.


When forced to, everyone uses a porta-potty...that doesn't make the job having to clean them any more attractive.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Relax. You will be reactivated You made a New Drivers mistake. You assumed you were smarter then a System that you were not yet Familiar with. Wait until you have a 100 rides or so then you can try again to Run the Friend Scam


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

NHDriver said:


> wow i don't even tell my friends i do rideshare lol. they will stop hanging out with me


What happens if you accept a ping from one of them, decide to show up and unable to cancel before they recognize you?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

BSki said:


> Why would it need the camera? That is not required, only thing needed is location.


"You have been randomly selected for an identification check"



KellyC said:


> My worst nightmare is accepting a ride request from someone I know.


Lol. Happened to have a neighbor (rather drunk at the time) as a pax. Didn't even realize it was me until the next day after he sobered up and saw my car in the driveway. Showed him the dashcam footage and he now hardly drinks. Didn't take the guy as a verbal abusing drunk.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

KellyC said:


> My worst nightmare is accepting a ride request from someone I know.


Omg me too!!!

There was one time when I accepted a ping and I saw the address and - no joke - it was a company that I had just recently left and I wanted nothing to do with giving a ride to anyone who worked there. I immediately canceled and I didn't recognize the name of tge pax, thank God. But my stomach practically came out of my mouth and my heart basically dropped to my feet.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Omg me too!!!
> 
> There was one time when I accepted a ping and I saw the address and - no joke - it was a company that I had just recently left and I wanted nothing to do with giving a ride to anyone who worked there. I immediately canceled and I didn't recognize the name of tge pax, thank God. But my stomach practically came out of my mouth and my heart basically dropped to my feet.


Wouldn't it be wild if it were your replacement after you left that you were picking up; hence why you didn't recognize the name.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

hemingway said:


> I started uber a week ago and took some of my friend for a ride. Good for them because they travel with me good for them and good for uber to get percetange. Today my account has been placed "on hold". Have you heard about this before? For how long will I be deactivated? Thank you in advance


I'm still baffled - did you take your friends on Uber rides with other passengers, or did you take your friends as passengers on Uber rides so they could give you great ratings? Can you please explain your situation a little more in depth?

Also, what were the bad ratings about, and did they say the same things about you or your driving? I'm just wondering how Uber was able to tell that you were acquainted with the people who gave you the great ratings, unless all of the other comments were not good ones or your friends' comments were so over-the-top it was totally obvious that these people were trying to up your rating.

Please provide details- I'm still in the dark about what even happened and why exactly Uber deactivated you. Theoretically, we're allowed to give Uber rides to friends. There's nothing unethical or wrong with that.



Bpr2 said:


> Wouldn't it be wild if it were your replacement after you left that you were picking up; hence why you didn't recognize the name.


Ugh!! My worst nightmare!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I'm still baffled - did you take your friends on Uber rides with other passengers, or did you take your friends as passengers on Uber rides so they could give you great ratings? Can you please explain your situation a little more in depth?
> 
> Also, what were the bad ratings about, and did they say the same things about you or your driving? I'm just wondering how Uber was able to tell that you were acquainted with the people who gave you the great ratings, unless all of the other comments were not good ones or your friends' comments were so over-the-top it was totally obvious that these people were trying to up your rating.
> 
> ...


Shifting thru his posts, he took his buddies on their own uber rides to help pad his ratings.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> Shifting thru his posts, he took his buddies on their own uber rides to help pad his ratings.


Thanks BPT2! But that's allowed- we're not forbidden from giving acquaintances rides (as long as they're legit paying passengers, etc). The friends must have left some outrageously over-the-top comments, otherwise Uber wouldn't have flagged his account. I'm curious as to what the friends did/said to alert Uber.

Do you know what I mean?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Thanks BPT2! But that's allowed- we're not forbidden from giving acquaintances rides (as long as they're legit paying passengers, etc). The friends must have left some outrageously over-the-top comments, otherwise Uber wouldn't have flagged his account. I'm curious as to what the friends did/said to alert Uber.
> 
> Do you know what I mean?


Sounded like 90-95% of his pax were his buddies though and only gave 5-10% legit rides; hence why uber got upset. He set up rides and figured out a way for it to work so his buddies always got him. Bit of a scam. Once or twice cool (we've all done that) but sounds like OP did it many many many times.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

I think Larceny is Lurking between the Lines.


----------

